# Check out my project!



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Check out my project! LED DRLs*

Decided to make an alternative to Pogea Racing's LED DRL kit. You can check it out more at the basic website I created.

**UPDATED** Dimming feature added :thumbup:





www.AudiTTDRLs.info

I would love comments, suggestions, questions or constructive criticism  Don't be to rough on me, to each his own... Let me know what you think, honestly!

Also, these look SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON! It's pretty difficult to get good pictures of these.










:thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Hhhmmm, light mods are usually so rice, but these look pretty nice - good job :thumbup:

I'd like to see some day and night shots of the car from a distance. If your camera has it, use manual exposure to get the shot you're looking for  Is there any problem with the white LED light interfering when the blinkers come on? Is there a way to get the stock low-beam HIDs on with the LEDs?


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you sir!

I'll try fiddling with my camera to see if I can shoot with a manual exposure setting 

The way the DRLs are now, I have amber colored LED strips to replace the blinkers that I'm even replacing with BRIGHTER LEDs..

Check out my website for more details www.AudiTTDRLs.info

I'll post more pictures as I takes them!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks very nice. Much better than those lenses you have on the car


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My question is can you see the LED's seperetly like each little bulb? or it just mashes in to one long line?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

sent you a PM


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

sent you a email


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn!*

Very cool!

I might have to order a set.


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

> Neb
> Looks very nice. Much better than those lenses you have on the car


Thanks, I wish I could supply new lenses with every order! Mine are toast!



> Mantvis
> My question is can you see the LED's seperetly like each little bulb? or it just mashes in to one long line?


You can see them individually, my camera just doesn't do a good job at photographing these :banghead: But I am working on it.



> RabbitGTDguy
> sent you a PM





> bvgoosedd
> sent you a email


Got both of your messages. Will update info on site tonight.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

These are cool.I will be waiting to see how dependable they are and how long they will last:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im down!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

For positive and negative wires do you have to cut into the wires(gray and brown)?

JW


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> For positive and negative wires do you have to cut into the wires(gray and brown)?
> 
> JW


Nope! Those push-on female connectors are in your headlight already, they plug into to metal strips (positive and ground) that control the running lights. All you have to do is unplug the two female connectors and plug in my kit.

I'll have step by step instructions posted on my site in about 3 weeks.

www.audittdrls.info


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds good! 
I think im in! 
Just gotta think anout it since i am selling my car so i dont know if i need those lol


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Sounds good!
> I think im in!
> Just gotta think anout it since i am selling my car so i dont know if i need those lol


Well.. if you sell your car, you could just set them on your coffee table and use them as decoration :thumbup:


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

I would love to see more pics, with both lights installed on the car :thumbup: looks good so far.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good. 

Still deciding if I like led's on earlier cars.


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

tdor said:


> I would love to see more pics, with both lights installed on the car :thumbup: looks good so far.


Coming Soon!! Hopefully around July 15th I'll have all parts in and I can get them installed.



> Vstone2262
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Still deciding if I like led's on earlier cars.


Thanks. I really only like leds on Audis and halos, imho, only belong on Bimmers. I think that leds, when done correctly, give our cars more presence when driving around.

All in all, to each his own.

:thumbup:


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Couldn't be happier with how these turned out. Make sure to watch in 720p resolution. I'll update my website in the next day or two with new pictures and videos.

Also, Installation Instructions should be done in the next week, I have 150 pictures to sort through.

These still look a lot better in person...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

looks great. are those with the "updated" ambers? The DRL's themselves looks excellent. 

Great excuse to take apart the headlights again...now if only the lenses come through!

Can't wait to do this...

Joe


----------



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

Great job! I'd open my headlights again for this mod. Would it be simple enough it wire it up as a non-DRL though? BTW non HID lenses are interchangable with HID lenses  Again very nice :beer:


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

ttorque said:


> Great job! I'd open my headlights again for this mod. Would it be simple enough it wire it up as a non-DRL though? BTW non HID lenses are interchangable with HID lenses  Again very nice :beer:


What do you mean? I can probably do whatever you want :thumbup:

Bump for last chance to get these before the price goes up!

www.audittdrls.info


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> What do you mean? I can probably do whatever you want :thumbup:
> 
> Bump for last chance to get these before the price goes up!
> 
> www.audittdrls.info


I am still on the list right? Hadn't heard anything else yet....was waiting for your parts and new ambers to come in...?

Joe


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> I am still on the list right? Hadn't heard anything else yet....was waiting for your parts and new ambers to come in...?
> 
> Joe


Joe, I do have you down as wanting a set. If you change your mind, I completely understand.

New parts have been in, but I've had things come up that have prevented me to keep people updated the past 2 weeks.

Emailing everyone interested sometime today with updates. If people change their mind, that's fine. All in all, I am very happy with how these have turned out. Between the several compliments I have gotten as well as the MANY big eye stares (  ) lol, I think its a job well done.

The new amber LEDs I have are brighter but still get overpowered by the white LEDs. I am offering an option to convert our fog lights into blinkers to make the front turn signals visible. I have been driving around with the DRLs installed now for about 2 weeks with no problems. I didn't want to have fog light blinkers, but there's really nothing I can do and I do think it will look nice since our factory fog lights are useless anyways.

My website has been updated and will be updated over the next few days with more pictures and more videos. I'm updating the installation instructions as I complete it, there is only 200 pictures to go through and resize/edit :facepalm:

Any questions, please don't hesitate to post here or contact me directly at [email protected]

-Colby


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

How's this coming along? Anyone received/installed product? feedback please...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh boy....wait until you see what Colby has as a finished product...he has been working on it indeed!


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it'd be pretty sweet to incorporate the newer style "LED" accent that the Audi lines are shipping with. 

If I remember correct the Led's actually change into the blinker now which looks damn sexy.

But to critique you're setup, and take no offense, I think it'd look much cleaner if the LED shut off when the blinker turned on. I believe it'd look much cleaner - crisper, if applicable.


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Oh boy....wait until you see what Colby has as a finished product...he has been working on it indeed!


Ordered some sweet ABS textured project boxes (not that they'll ever be seen) that will be here Tuesday according to UPS.

The gear driven ring roller I have been using to roll the 1/4" 6061 Aluminum flat sock (which I mount the LEDs to) is not working right. I'm going to my local metal shop in the morning to possibly get some 3/16" thick 6061 aluminum flat stock. the 1/4" flat stock might be too thick for my metal roller.

I'm trying to keep my website updated with pictures, videos, descriptions and prices.

Stay Tuned! :thumbup:



> mreakus
> I think it'd be pretty sweet to incorporate the newer style "LED" accent that the Audi lines are shipping with.
> 
> If I remember correct the Led's actually change into the blinker now which looks damn sexy.
> ...


I agree. My electrical inexperience is preventing me from doing what other companies have done :facepalm: Sorry guys.

-Colby


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

bump.

:beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks awesome :thumbup: Any chance you'd build single amber strips to replicate the stockers? I like the idea of front and back ambers to replace the stock setup


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Looks awesome :thumbup: Any chance you'd build single amber strips to replicate the stockers? I like the idea of front and back ambers to replace the stock setup


I could do that. As for the tail lights, I could supply the stuff, but you'd be on your own hooking it up as I've never taken apart one of our tail lights..

:thumbup:


----------

